# Pomp Grill



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Not too shabby ...


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

That's the way ya do it!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Not too shabby at all ! :thumbup:


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

lookin good!


----------



## Swampass (Jul 4, 2016)

Looks great . I rub and grill mine withhome made pesto


----------



## Rockfish Coosa (Mar 22, 2019)

Mouth is watering looking at that fish!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh dang!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks great!


----------

